# GTi-R Motor Swap



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

I know I have posted this in the B14 section, but I figure putting it here can't hurt as well.

I am seriously considering installing a GTi-R motor in my 1996 200SX SE-R when the stock motor decides to give up the ghost. I've got 158+k miles on it now, so I think the better way to go may be an engine swap.

Has anybody actually done this swap? Is it feasible? I know that the GTi-R is not an OBDII car, whereas mine is.

Opinions & facts, anyone?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

96BlkSE-R said:


> *I am seriously considering installing a GTi-R motor in my 1996 200SX SE-R when the stock motor decides to give up the ghost. I've got 158+k miles on it now, so I think the better way to go may be an engine swap.
> 
> Has anybody actually done this swap? Is it feasible? I know that the GTi-R is not an OBDII car, whereas mine is.
> 
> ...


Chris Allen (aka Shaggy) has done this on his B14 200SX. He also made 497whp with his car! It is completely built also.

Anyhow, it is feasible, I believe not all the bolt holes line up for the tranny but enough of them do.

Shaggy modified his stock GTiR manifold to accept a T3/T04 turbo and it seems the stock GTiR manifold flows pretty well. I suppose the numbers prove that


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i did do a gti-r swap into my 96 se-r. it is pretty much straight forward. ryan is correct when he said some of the bolt holes don't line up with your tranny, but that is ok most of them do. also on the half shaft you will catch two bolst on the gti-r versus three on your sr20 right now, and that is ok too. as far as ecu goes you can send yours out to jwt and have is worked over or get a stand alone system, i chose the stand alone. you can get big numbers out of a gti-r motor if you are wanting them. but then again you can get big power out of a turbo sr20 motor with the right combo, plus all the us parts are right here to do it with. depends on your budget and amount of patience.


----------

